# Mount UDF ISO in Ubuntu



## bbalegere (Dec 9, 2009)

Gmount-iso, AcetoneIso ,Furius ISO Mount and Archive mounter are tools to mount ISO images in Ubuntu.

However none of them can mount a UDF ISO images it correctly.The mount folder contained a single file called readme.txt



> This disc contains a “UDF” file system and requires an operating system that supports the ISO-13346 “UDF” file system specification.



So I have made 2 shell scripts to mount and unmount UDF and normal Joilet ISO images in Ubuntu

You can read the full tutorial and the mount.sh and unmount.sh code here 
*agnipulse.com/2008/08/easily-mount-iso-files-as-virtual-drives-in-ubuntu/


----------



## hellknight (Dec 10, 2009)

wouldn't this work :-

sudo mount -o loop -t UDF filename.iso mountpoint


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 10, 2009)

hellknight said:


> wouldn't this work :-
> 
> sudo mount -o loop -t UDF filename.iso mountpoint



Yes, I too feel the same.


----------



## bbalegere (Dec 11, 2009)

hellknight said:


> wouldn't this work :-
> 
> sudo mount -o loop -t UDF filename.iso mountpoint



No this does not work.I tried it.This command cannot mount any type of image,UDF or even normal iso images.

But when you use auto the same script can mount both UDF and normal ISO images.


----------



## hellknight (Dec 11, 2009)

It mounts ISO images.. i've been using this command since ages to mount the standard ISO9660 images to mount in Linux.. it works under any Linux distro.. This command works..


----------

